# vibrant tv out



## bradblue85

I am running biffmod v1.3 is there anyway I can get TV out my stock froyo had it but biffmod v1.3 doesn't have that option. If anyone can tell me if it can be done or not thanx


----------



## 0909xelA

Don't think any CM7 based roms have TV out.

Sent from samsung vibrant


----------



## ro6666lt

I searched the interwebs for you... You might try copying the 'tvout.apk' and the 'tvout.odex' file from a stock rom... There is also 'system/lib/libtvout.so' and in 'services.jar' and 'com/android/server/tvcableobserver.java'. I think 'services.jar' needs to be deodexed to add 'tvcableobserver.java'... but that's all I can figure out, as of now... Hope this takes you down the right path...


----------



## ameedi600

There is an app called galaxy s settings but, Neo over at xda implemented it onto his ics passian rom.


----------

